# SnowMen Plow Show



## SnowFakers

Just came across this on YouTube. Pretty good, kind if reminded me of project snowfighter 

http://youtu.be/wymkBx8NdC8


----------



## Longae29

Please tell me this isnt real.


----------



## SnowFakers

Longae29;1903528 said:


> Please tell me this isnt real.


What do you mean good sir?


----------



## Longae29

I mean, I hope those clowns aren't going to be on TV representing our industry.


----------



## BUFF

Longae29;1903704 said:


> I mean, I hope those clowns aren't going to be on TV representing our industry.


Couldn't agree more........


----------



## BC Handyman

Ya, if they want a tv show, they got to learn what to edit & learn some better speaking skills aswell as learn some safety, but I did watch the whole thing & would definetly watch another..... Shovel rat, lol


----------



## BUFF

BC Handyman;1903783 said:


> Ya, if they want a tv show, they got to learn what to edit & learn some better speaking skills aswell as learn some safety, but I did watch the whole thing & would definetly watch another..... Shovel rat, lol


At least the Rat has a rack.........

After watching that video I'd rather call this guy.... http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...&mid=2729588CF9DF273E88832729588CF9DF273E8883


----------



## Camden

Longae29;1903704 said:


> I mean, I hope those clowns aren't going to be on TV representing our industry.


It's a glorified infomercial for Boss plows which explains why the show sucks. It's no different than their plows and their marketing department.


----------



## BUFF

Camden;1903815 said:


> It's a glorified infomercial for Boss plows which explains why the show sucks. It's no different than their plows and their marketing department.


Tell us how you really feel.......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jasburrito

I liked it. Best thing I watched today. Thanks for sharing. Ya the shovel rat stole the show.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;1903817 said:


> Tell us how you really feel.......:laughing::laughing:


:laughing: he'll just tell ya his plow is the best, because it is his, and the rest are junk. (brand blind)


----------



## Brian Young

I thought it was hilarious. It wasn't that bad I guess but agree, wouldn't want them representing the majority of us although Im sure there's much worse!. The shovel rat was a to the point kinda girl,lol. I can/we all can relate to the guy bailing at the last minute. Best part was the weather guy!


----------



## BUFF

Brian Young;1903842 said:


> I thought it was hilarious. It wasn't that bad *I guess but agree, wouldn't want them representing the majority of us although Im sure there's much worse!.* The shovel rat was a to the point kinda girl,lol. I can/we all can relate to the guy bailing at the last minute. Best part was the weather guy!


Could be a Dodo Bird with a Meystern....


----------



## Brian Young

BUFF;1903855 said:


> Could be a Dodo Bird with a Meystern....


LOL now that would be something to watch!


----------



## BUFF

Brian Young;1903857 said:


> LOL now that would be something to watch!


It'd be like a episode of Trailer Park Boys.....


----------



## Brian Young

Whatever happen to him, last post I saw from him he was adding or fixing a broken pivot.


----------



## BC Handyman

Brian Young;1903864 said:


> Whatever happen to him, last post I saw from him he was adding or fixing a broken pivot.


shrugs


----------



## BUFF

Brian Young;1903864 said:


> Whatever happen to him, last post I saw from him he was adding or fixing a broken pivot.


Probably taking care of his trash cans offspring.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Longae29;1903704 said:


> I mean, I hope those clowns aren't going to be on TV representing our industry.


Amen



Camden;1903815 said:


> It's a glorified infomercial for Boss plows which explains why the show sucks. It's no different than their plows and their marketing department.


Are you still bitter about your oblong hole?


----------



## Luther

Longae29;1903704 said:


> I mean, I hope those clowns aren't going to be on TV representing our industry.


x's 2 (or 3, or whatever it is now)

I enjoyed how the one guy brags about no goggles while grinding off the old bolts, the illegally painting of the plow and happily driving down the road with his beacon on. :laughing:

The safety laws must be different in Chi town.

Looks like Frankie is getting his big break into show biz too.


----------



## Camden

Mark Oomkes;1903910 said:


> Are you still bitter about your oblong hole?


That and other things. After I found out that they threatened to sue DD over that I also found out that they threatened other litigation as well. Remember the video that DD put out that showed the difference between a trip edge plow and a full moldboard trip? Boss didn't like it so they threatened to sue. You know as well as I do they're just passing the cost of those frivolous acts onto the end users (you and me).

Their sue-happy ways need to be exposed so that people wise up and start buying from other manufacturers who don't abuse vague patent laws.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I think my next plow will be a Boss


----------



## Camden

Mark Oomkes;1903932 said:


> I think my next plow will be a Boss


LOL! If you want an inferior plow be my guest.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Camden;1903933 said:


> LOL! If you want an inferior plow be my guest.


How does litigation, protecting ones own property elate to quality.

and I'm sure none of the other plow MFGs have never brought a case to court....
Dd has sued buyers, curtis..etcetc over patient infringements
this must mean their plows are junk...


----------



## WIPensFan

TCLA;1903926 said:


> x's 2 (or 3, or whatever it is now)
> 
> I enjoyed how the one guy brags about no goggles while grinding off the old bolts, the illegally painting of the plow and happily driving down the road with his beacon on. :laughing:
> 
> The safety laws must be different in Chi town.
> 
> Looks like Frankie is getting his big break into show biz too.


:laughing: I assume Frankie is the weatherman!?! He's awesome other than that Ottawa Senators hat.

I like how the guy rebuilds a rough plow and then his truck breaks...Nice.

I would have like to see them on the job more, it was ok though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

DD just won a large suit against Buyer's, Roy. 

Patent infringement. 

Get over your hole problem.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Camden;1903933 said:


> LOL! If you want an inferior plow be my guest.


I wouldn't buy another DD product if my life depended on it. The only saving grace they have is John Murphy, and even he can't make up for ****** quality control and customer (dis)service from the rest of the company.

Boss all the way, they bend over backwards even if it's been out of warranty.


----------



## Camden

Mark Oomkes;1903949 said:


> DD just won a large suit against Buyer's, Roy.
> 
> Patent infringement.
> 
> Get over your hole problem.


Was the suit filed over the shape of a bolt hole? I'm not at all familiar with the suit you're referring to but I'd be willing to bet it was over something of significance.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Camden;1903960 said:


> Was the suit filed over the shape of a bolt hole? I'm not at all familiar with the suit you're referring to but I'd be willing to bet it was over something of significance.


If it was a infringement on a patent you held you would be complaining to everyone who would listen to you, even mjd....


----------



## ScubaSteve728

Here are some much better videos from a company that represents the industry better here. Check out their website too it's pretty cool.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpwb7Jcpopx1784wLevXXFw


----------



## BUFF

ScubaSteve728;1903980 said:


> Here are some much better videos from a company that represents the industry better here. Check out their website too it's pretty cool.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCpwb7Jcpopx1784wLevXXFw


With a name like Case Snow Management I would expect to see Case equipment.....


----------



## Diesel Dan

TCLA;1903926the illegally painting of the plow [/QUOTE said:


> It's illegal to paint a snowplow?


----------



## SnowFakers

Diesel Dan;1904029 said:


> It's illegal to paint a snowplow?


I didn't understand that comment either


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Paint booth is probably what TCLA was referring to.


----------



## vmj

SnowFakers;1902664 said:


> Just came across this on YouTube. Pretty good, kind if reminded me of project snowfighter


Im not geeting the video


----------



## xgiovannix12

eh something to watch when the snow is not falling.


----------



## BUFF

Diesel Dan;1904029 said:


> It's illegal to paint a snowplow?


It looked like they were painting the plow in a basement.


----------



## Chineau

I chuckle guy wears a paper mask while grinding but no eye protection, when was the last time you had a blind person running a piece of snow equipment?


----------



## Vingino

Hi Guys:
Just tried logging on to watch, no luck whatsoever. What did I miss please? Thanks.


----------



## BUFF

Vingino;1904380 said:


> Hi Guys:
> Just tried logging on to watch, no luck whatsoever. What did I miss please? Thanks.


You're going to miss about 22min of life watching this.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Vingino;1904380 said:


> Hi Guys:
> Just tried logging on to watch, no luck whatsoever. What did I miss please? Thanks.


Not a thing...........


----------



## Mr.Markus

Jeez they could've shot that in my town, I think I know those guys....and the shovel rat.


----------



## NBI Lawn

At the end when it said "Tips from a Pro" I thought they would be interviewing other people haha. It wasn't too bad and it looks like they are just making a Youtube show for themselves. Dude that was in the Dodge sounds like he has huffed one too many cans of spray paint.


----------



## Willman940

I just thought he was Bill Murray from Caddy Shack.


----------



## peteo1

I'm reasonably sure he was high the whole time they made that video. Shovel rat hahaha wasn't the prettiest thing but I wouldn't mind seeing her in a towel


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I liked Shovel Rat. I didn't like the Dodge guy...he seemed sketchy. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Chineau

This is what happen to people who grind no shield.
No, I don't know the back story on this random internet photo.


----------



## BUFF

Chineau;1909734 said:


> This is what happen to people who grind no shield.
> No, I don't know the back story on this random internet photo.


I bet he's going to have a drooling problem.........


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1909743 said:


> I bet he's going to have a drooling problem.........


you dont say


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;1909761 said:


> you dont say


It's the best I could come up with......


----------



## xgiovannix12

BUFF;1909935 said:


> It's the best I could come up with......


yep just playing with ya


----------



## kimber750

Chineau;1909734 said:


> No, I don't know the back story on this random internet photo.


My guess is he was grinding with what's left of that cutoff wheel that is stuck in his face. Or he has a really bad tarter problem. Either way he should be using a grinding wheel, not a cutoff wheel.


----------



## Defcon 5

BUFF;1909743 said:


> I bet he's going to have a drooling problem.........


Its tough to drink with that thing hanging out of his lip......


----------



## xtreem3d

Camden;1903815 said:


> It's a glorified infomercial for Boss plows which explains why the show sucks. It's no different than their plows and their marketing department.


I thought that was quite a "dig" at the 18:15 mark


----------



## JTVLandscaping

I'll use my phone to call 911 but let me take a selfie for my Facebook photo first.


----------



## JTVLandscaping

xtreem3d;1910105 said:


> I thought that was quite a "dig" at the 18:15 mark


Was that the part when he talked about the fast one he pulled on someone...selling the "broken in half" Western?


----------



## dieselboy01

That show made my brain hurt.


----------

